# Color coding knives for health and saftey?



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

So i just boaght this knife set 
It's very good for the price and cuts things so easy and very sharp which is great for a set this cheap  but i can't use them at college because they are that fussy about health and safty, the actual handles have to be different colors according to what they are for which i think is just so over board, so i shall use them for when i am working when i'm done studying, what can i do to color code them? do companies accept them how they are? would it be accepted if i did something to them to color them like something on the handles? i don't know what to do as people are so fussy these days, it gets right on my nerves, i'm sure i'm not the only one it annoys haha, any advice for this?.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Plasti-dip the handles.

Colored heat shrink tubing. Might be  tough to find some that large though.   I like this idea more than plasti dip though. Easier to do and maintain.

The color coding is just feel good behavior in my opinion though. If you're practicing good hygiene and cleaning your board and tools properly, then color coding doesn't matter. Color coding just seems to add more stuff to the equation unnecessarily.


----------



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

How would i go about doing ether of those? don't you need to go to a factory or a place to get that done? any cheap options?.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The first problem I see: your chef's knife, if you color code it, you can only use it for one item, same for the remainders.

If I recall the color code correctly:

Green = Vegetables
Yellow = raw poultry
Blue = seafood
Red = raw red meats
Brown = cooked meats
White = bread and other cooked products
So, you need at least five (5) chef's knives, right? And that goes for several of the remaining knives as well.

That may work in a production kitchen where knives are supplied but it is ridiculous for an individual!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Why not just wash it between uses?


----------



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeh i wash them between each meal prepared and i know the color code, you don't really need 5 of each because if your a cook at some place your going to need to re-wash them anyway lol, i know that the chefs knife can just stay black, the smallest knife will be brown, the second one well... that can stay black too as you can use it for anything, could probs use it for cutting already cooked stuff so you don't cross contaminate with the carving knife for cutting raw meats and boning knife, probably red again as your using that to cut meat off bones, steak knife and forks can stay black too because those would just be for like testing food, so yeh i know already . Brown isn't for cooked meats btw, brown is for cutting raw vegetables, brown = soil, green is for like if your making plates of salad, but there is nothing that comes under cooked meats really, you just leave your knife the color it is. I just need something to color code the ones i need to that's cheap, cans of plastici coast £15 jsut for 1 can  but i need a few colors, it's only for knifes and i don't know how companies would react to just all of them being black handles and the already colored ones are over £110 as they come with the boards as well, but as i said i don't wanna spend money money on another one, need to save the rest of it now for putting towards exsam and certificate coasts for the next 2 levels of catering, it's £50, i am buying equiptment all this year because when college waivers the tutition fee students have to pay all coasts to exsam, equiptment and uniform fees, i saved up for it so can't spend no more.


----------



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

actually yellow i for cooked meats  i remeber now


----------

